# Oz the pup - left to die at LA County shelter.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

He was covered in poop. His temp was good enough to give him a much needed bath and his blood sugar was normal so we are feeling optimistic.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh goodness my prayers go out to this little guy. How someone could just dump a dog is beyond me. 

I really wish I had the room to be a foster mommy to some of these little ones. It's my hope that someday we will, because I definitely have the heart for it, just not the room (local statutes). I appreciate all the work people do for these precious ones--thank you, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I know it takes a lot of time, emotional and physical effort, as well as financial commitment. Rescuers are truly my heroes.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a precious pup! I cannot imagine how anyone could just dump little Oz at the shelter, especially when he is sick.  I am so glad you have him now Edie!!! Bless you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Edie do you have a place for him?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

As much as I hate the fact they dumped him at a shelter,at least they took him someplace. They could have easily dumped him in the streets.
I can't believe someone would dump him like that in the first place...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I watched the Northcentral's video too. It's very touching and why I noodge...ok push shelter voting so much.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Little Oz is staying at the vet clinic until we find out what his problems are and hopefully fix it. He is very thin to start with, so not sure if he just wasnt cared for properly or what. Will keep you all informed.
Bless Bron for making the long drive across L.A. to get him out of the A.C. and to our vet yesterday afternoon. The A.C. was ready to PTS, since they didnt feel they would be able to deal with his health issues.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Little Oz is staying at the vet clinic until we find out what his problems are and hopefully fix it. He is very thin to start with, so not sure if he just wasnt cared for properly or what. Will keep you all informed.
> Bless Bron for making the long drive across L.A. to get him out of the A.C. and to our vet yesterday afternoon. The A.C. was ready to PTS, since they didnt feel they would be able to deal with his health issues.


OMG - Edie and Bron - thank you, thank you, thank you for picking up this little boy for rescue.:smcry: How did he come to your attention, Edie? It makes me so sad that he could have been put to sleep without thinking of other options...like can he be helped. I'm praying for you all that he'll be okay and he has something fixable. Did the vet have any idea how old he is? Please keep us updated. Bronwyn - thank you especially for physically getting him. I know he wouldn't be alive right now if you didn't rush in. :smootch:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How sad...at the same time I am happy he is getting help. He is so cute that I just want to pick him up and give him lots of hugs and kisses....bless you.


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank the good Lord for people like you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a cute little Oz---he looks so tiny and in need of care/food/love. Great job of those of you who sprung him and got him cleaned up & to the vet. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I wonder how old he is, what he weighs and what the prognosis is---he must have made it through the night. He looks like someone who really wants to live and will give it a good fight! Yea, little guy! Will pray for wisdom for the vet.:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The family that left him said he is 2 months old. I think he was too young to be taken from the mother. Who knows how long they have had him and if he was getting proper nutrition etc. .


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sending in an update. 
Oz is actually 12 wks old and only 2lbs. He is skin and bones and is still having a major case of watery, explosive diarrhea. He is getting probiotics, Flagyl and an antibiotic.
His blood work was normal and fecal tests normal. I am asking that the giarrdia tests be repeated. 
He still has episodes of being "spacey, lethargic" and we dont know what that is all about. 
They will do a bile acid test on him, to rule out a liver shunt.
Keep some good thoughts and prayers for this poor little guy. He is so very sweet, but so very ill still. He is eating well though, so that is a plus.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor little Oz. :smcry: I really hope he pulls through. Is his skull okay -- just wondered if any open fontanelle or if he had any head trauma. I hope that the meds, docs and love will help him rally. Such a little one. :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to hear he is eating well. I hope he gains and it all turns out well. Poor baby.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sending in an update.
> Oz is actually 12 wks old and only 2lbs. He is skin and bones and is still having a major case of watery, explosive diarrhea. He is getting probiotics, Flagyl and an antibiotic.
> His blood work was normal and fecal tests normal. I am asking that the giarrdia tests be repeated.
> He still has episodes of being "spacey, lethargic" and we dont know what that is all about.
> ...


Edie,

My heart & my prayers go out for little Oz.

I don't know how anyone "dumps' their baby at a Shelter.

I thank God for people like you & Bron.

I lost my darling Sydney to CRF almost 3 weeks ago, and my DH & I would have given anything to save her.

I can barely get through my days without her. And here, these people were so blessed to have this little guy........

Sheila


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope little Oz is going to be ok. Whatever is wrong with him, I hope it's treatable and he gets a real family to love him and take care of him.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I hope little Oz is going to be ok. Whatever is wrong with him, I hope it's treatable and he gets a real family to love him and take care of him.


I believe God sent an Angel to save him.

He is so tiny & precious.

Those people do not know what they have lost.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sending in an update.
> Oz is actually 12 wks old and only 2lbs. He is skin and bones and is still having a major case of watery, explosive diarrhea. He is getting probiotics, Flagyl and an antibiotic.
> His blood work was normal and fecal tests normal. I am asking that the giarrdia tests be repeated.
> He still has episodes of being "spacey, lethargic" and we dont know what that is all about.
> ...


 
Edie,

Could the "spacey, lethargy" be a result of not being fed correctly and also depression over being treated so inhumanely?

He needs a lot of love, a lot of cuddling and bonding time.

Praying he doesn't have a shunt.

Sheila


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, can they check out the trachea also? Maybe an ultrasound or ex-ray? Sometimes it looks like seizures but it is treachea problem---had it once w/one of my malts & was difficult to diagnose since everyone assumed it was seizures. Just a thought.
Sending up prayers. Bless you dear ladies!:wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Oz today. He's gaining a little weight.*

Edie can give you his full medical update but I thought you might want to see the pictures from today. He is responding to antibiotics. 

He's so gorgeous to hold - makes your heart explode.

Bron


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

smlcm said:


> Edie can give you his full medical update but I thought you might want to see the pictures from today. He is responding to antibiotics.
> 
> He's so gorgeous to hold - makes your heart explode.
> 
> Bron


Oh, he is so gorgeous!!!

How in the world did his owners dump him at at Shelter?????

I will never understand people.

Sheila


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I checked on the boy yesterday afternoon and he is actually doing great. The antibiotics seem to have taken effect and the diarrhea has stopped. He is eating and wants to play. :chili: So we wont be doing the BAT, as long as he continues to improve. We are so happy for this little guy. He is getting a lot of love and care in the Vet hospital he is in. How could you not love this face and sweet boy. Thanks for sharing the pic's Bron and going the extra miles to visit this boy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He has "sad" eyes---I am praying he will continue to get better & better. Wish I could drop by and cuddle him. 
Please keep us up-dated Bron & Edie---we are following this little one w/our whole hearts!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank goodness he's doing well!

He's absolutely gorgeous! How can ANYONE dump a little face like that?! I will never understand some people...


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I checked on the boy yesterday afternoon and he is actually doing great. The antibiotics seem to have taken effect and the diarrhea has stopped. He is eating and wants to play. :chili: So we wont be doing the BAT, as long as he continues to improve. We are so happy for this little guy. He is getting a lot of love and care in the Vet hospital he is in. How could you not love this face and sweet boy. Thanks for sharing the pic's Bron and going the extra miles to visit this boy.


Oh, Edie, this is wonderful news!!!!! :chili:

To think, they were ready to put him down. 

Sheila


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful news! and what sweet pictures! :wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Went to visit baby Oz today. Edie approved a test for liver shunt. Edie will give you the medical update - thought you would want to see some pictures of the little guy. I am concerned - he felt bony and he seems so lethargic. Just look at the angel. I know you will all send healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, what a sweetheart, I'm so glad the antibiotics are working. I hope that he's so tired bec of what he's been thru, and that all the sleeping will help him get better. It's a good sign that he wanted to play.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers for little Oz man. He looks so peaceful and cute in those photos. Beautifully done Bronwyn. He might be tired from going thru all that he has so I'm sending positive thoughts. :wub::wub: Thank you and Edie so much.:smootch:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

smlcm said:


> Went to visit baby Oz today. Edie approved a test for liver shunt. Edie will give you the medical update - thought you would want to see some pictures of the little guy. I am concerned - he felt bony and he seems so lethargic. Just look at the angel. I know you will all send healing thoughts his way.


Oh, I am so sorry to read that baby OZ is feeling so lethargic. I pray the liver shunt test will be negative.

What a sweet baby boy.

Sheila


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oz is continuing to improve and the diarrhea is nearly cleared up. He is on antibiotics and Flagyl. Here is a picture of him asleep in one of the Vet Tech's arms. they are loving him there. How sweet is this.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Oz is continuing to improve and the diarrhea is nearly cleared up. He is on antibiotics and Flagyl. Here is a picture of him asleep in one of the Vet Tech's arms. they are loving him there. How sweet is this.


Praying that little Oz will continue to improve.

Bless the Vet Techs for giving him the love he needs to help him have the will to live.

Sheila


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just talked to them again and he is now not wanting his food. They did the Bile Acid Test this morning, so now have to wait and see for the results tomorrow. This doesnt feel good and just hope we can help him. 
So up and down with him feeling good one day and then not the next. 
Keep good thoughts and prayers coming for this little 2lb boy. Edie


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just talked to them again and he is now not wanting his food. They did the Bile Acid Test this morning, so now have to wait and see for the results tomorrow. This doesnt feel good and just hope we can help him.
> So up and down with him feeling good one day and then not the next.
> Keep good thoughts and prayers coming for this little 2lb boy. Edie


Edie,

This is breaking my heart. As you know, I lost my Sydney 3 weeks ago today.

This liitle guy just has to make it.

So, you can bet I am praying for little Oz.

Sheila


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Poor little guy. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am praying hard for Oz. I keep mentioning him to my DH but he is not bending.

I hope he is ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers to little Baby Oz. Come on sweetie. You have to make it.:wub::wub:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a sweet little heart shaped nose he has. I will be praying that he comes around and starts eating again. Poor thing, this just breaks my heart, but its good to know that he is in good, caring hands.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Any news on Baby Oz yet?

C'mon, little guy, we're praying for you.

Sheila


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug:rayer:rayer:
Just saw the newest photos of little Oz---so tiny! We are holding our breaths on the BAT and I won't be on SM tomorrow. Please post when you have them as I am much concerned for this little twirp.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i dont know how i missed this thread but oh wow that lil guy captured my heart , how can someone just leave him like that , i am praying that he gets better soon and that all the test come back negative .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word today? :wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its 1:00P.M California time and I just got off the phone with the vet. Its sort of good news, bad news. The BAT was normal but he was having seizures again this morning and will have a video of it at some point. They gave him a shot of valium to calm it down and he is sleeping it off now, plus on fluids.
We plan on starting him on phenobarb for the seizure's and to get a neurological consult as soon as possible. Bron will pick him up from the vet tonight to take him home with her. 
We dont know what is going on, possibly he was dropped by the owners and some damage done. I think we wont have an answer until the Specialist appt and to see if the phenobarb helps.
So, its not looking so great for the little guy, but doing our best to save him, if possible. We know that if we cant get him eating and the seizure's stable we will have to do the humane thing and break all of our hearts. Edie


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Edie,

Thank you so much for the update. Good that the BAT was normal, but bad if little Oz was dropped by owners, and there is neurological damage.

Wish they would have been forthcoming when they dumped him at the Shelter.

Still praying this little guy can be saved, but I also understand doing the humane thing, and it truly is heartbreaking in the case of such a young puppy.

Please, little Oz, eat for Bron.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Its 1:00P.M California time and I just got off the phone with the vet. Its sort of good news, bad news. The BAT was normal but he was having seizures again this morning and will have a video of it at some point. They gave him a shot of valium to calm it down and he is sleeping it off now, plus on fluids.
> We plan on starting him on phenobarb for the seizure's and to get a neurological consult as soon as possible. Bron will pick him up from the vet tonight to take him home with her.
> We dont know what is going on, possibly he was dropped by the owners and some damage done. I think we wont have an answer until the Specialist appt and to see if the phenobarb helps.
> So, its not looking so great for the little guy, but doing our best to save him, if possible. We know that if we cant get him eating and the seizure's stable we will have to do the humane thing and break all of our hearts. Edie


:smcry: Edie - we have ultimate trust in you, Bron and the vets that you will do everything you can to do right by little Oz, no matter what that means. I will be praying that if he's under meds the seizures will be controlled and he'll eat. It breaks my heart to think he might have fallen or been dropped. Accidents happen but not to get help and then not to let the shelter know what happened is so hard to take. Sending prayers. rayer:rayer:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

More prayers for the little guy. {{{{Oz and the people helping him}}}}


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for little Oz.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Edie----bless you and Bron for being there! :wub:
I have had maltese w/liver shut, seizures and w/collapsed trachea---they all look remarkably similar in presentation. Our Kirby was on phenobarb for almost 17 years----(liver shunt operation & then started w/seizures)---he was amazing. Maybe that is why little Oz tugs so at my heart-strings.:smcry:

I will continue to pray for an accurate diagnosis & wisdom for the vets & for you and Bron. I want to keep hope for now!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor baby. I sure hope that he pulls through.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for this little sweetie!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers for little Oz.xxxooo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

He is such a cutie. It's hard to imagine such a young and tiny baby going through all of this. I'm praying for him and hoping he pulls through!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been following this story of OZ and holding my breath and praying they will figure out what the problem is. I still hope he is improving and waiting to hear.

Thank you Eddie and Bron.:wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

The video is a little disturbing to watch. I took him to the neurologist today and it doesn't look good for the little guy...many possibilities and none of them good. I asked for one more night so that the neurologist could take another look at Oz in the morning - Edie gave me her support to give him this last chance. Please pray for him tonight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Are they able to do any neurological tests,MRI's anything on him? No indication of he was dropped? It's breaking my heart.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

smlcm said:


> YouTube - Oz experiences a seizure. Bronwyne Mirkovich.
> 
> The video is a little disturbing to watch. I took him to the neurologist today and it doesn't look good for the little guy...many possibilities and none of them good. I asked for one more night so that the neurologist could take another look at Oz in the morning - Edie gave me her support to give him this last chance. Please pray for him tonight.


Oh, Bron-you can be sure I will be praying for baby Oz tonight. It is heart wrenching to see this sweet little guy go through a seizure.

My 1st Yorkie, years ago, had seizures and we never found the cause, but one thing that helped her, was for me to cradle her tightly in my arms, against my chest, and gently talk her through them.

I'm praying the neuro will figure it out.

God Bless you, Bron.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying:Oh Bron. My heart's breaking. That poor little boy. He's so innocent and to see him go thru the seizure is so sad. I'm praying that there's something that can be done for him. But if not, it's clear that he isn't comfortable and he looks scared. Thank you for trying to do everything possible. Please God help this little pup and give us a little miracle to go along with him.rayer:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Are they able to do any neurological tests,MRI's anything on him? No indication of he was dropped? It's breaking my heart.


Michelle, they can definitely do all those things but when you weigh up the options for recovery... He's very compromised. He is so underweight and perhaps already has suffered neurological damage. If it is water on the brain - he would need a shunt - and the outcomes for this little darling wouldn't be great. If it is distemper it will be impossible to get a clear test result because they gave him the distemper shot in the shelter. If it is distemper then the neurological symptoms had set in by the time his owners dumped him at the shelter. It would be a horrible outcome for him - been through it with an older rescue dog and it is an awful virus for any creature to endure. This is the hardest part of rescue. I would do anything for baby Oz to have a bright future. What is best for his future was too much of a call for me to make today - my heart aches for him. But it can't be about me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bronwyne, thank you so much for loving Oz as you are. Whatever the outcome, it must be comforting to him to have such a wonderful environment now.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bron, this breaks my heart, I wish I could give you a great big hug right now. I know you will do whatever you can for little Oz, even if that means making a really tough decision. 

Thank you for all that you do for these sweet little ones.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You're doing all you can for him,we all know that,sometimes you just can't save them all. Sometimes the more we try the more they suffer.You're there in the trenches,close to him,seeing him,holding him and feeling him.
Sending you hugs and the strength to do what you must do...

I remember,as many do Snowball in PA w/ the open fontonelle.
It's just so sad to see this happen and feel so helpless,but sadly the video really tells us it's bad.

I believe in miracles but maybe this miracle isn't him getting better but him reaching all of us to help from afar...in a way that wasn't possible not so long ago...to bring us together to help in any way we can,those that we can....and to release those we can't to the bridge...

We all wish him peace,if not on this earth...at the bridge..

I'm heading to bed to hug,sniff and kiss my hubby and all my little loves ....


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Bron, this breaks my heart, I wish I could give you a great big hug right now. I know you will do whatever you can for little Oz, even if that means making a really tough decision.
> 
> Thank you for all that you do for these sweet little ones.


I'm feeling your Aussie hug right now. Days like today my mum is way too far away in Barwon Heads, Victoria. She would make me a cup of tea and cry with me.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> You're doing all you can for him,we all know that,sometimes you just can't save them all. Sometimes the more we try the more they suffer.You're there in the trenches,close to him,seeing him,holding him and feeling him.
> Sending you hugs and the strength to do what you must do...
> 
> I remember,as many do Snowball in PA w/ the open fontonelle.
> ...


I will talk it over with Edie in the morning after we get the update from the neurologist.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed and praying for both of you.Nite.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smcry::smcry: How awful! Poor little thing.. God bless you and Edie for what you do for these little ones.. I don't think I could do it...so difficult and so heartbreaking. Oh my!:crying:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

smlcm said:


> I will talk it over with Edie in the morning after we get the update from the neurologist.


Bronwyne and Edie thanks for all you do for these little ones. You are truly a blessing. Praying for baby Oz


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bronwyn -- I just wanted to let you know how much I'm thinking of you and little Oz today. I'm having a cup of tea right now and crying thinking of how unfair it is for this little baby to be suffering with what he has. But I'm also crying thinking of all of you earth angels in rescue who give these sweet little babies such love and care and, yes, make hard decisions in their best interest. Oz is so lucky to have you Bronwyn and to have known true, unconditional love for once in his life. There are many people and animals who never have. Thank you.:smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's such a hard job to be th eone who rescues not knowing how it will turn out. Especially when people dump them when they're injured,sick or old. They simply walk away and leave us to clean up the wreckage of emotions left behind.
When I worked at the shelter ,they'd come in,dump a dog or cat that was untrained,unsocialized,sick,old,injured or just plain unwanted... and they were done,off the hook,just like that. Then it was left to us to heal them,train them and try to find them a home... and to deal with the consequences they created...if we couldn't get them a furever home..

I cried for everyone of them. I had to focus on the joy of the ones we could help...

You're part in this is the hardest part one can think of.

You're the caregiver ,no matter how it turns out,you care.....

Rescuers are heros!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> It's such a hard job to be th eone who rescues not knowing how it will turn out. Especially when people dump them when they're injured,sick or old. They simply walk away and leave us to clean up the wreckage of emotions left behind.
> When I worked at the shelter ,they'd come in,dump a dog or cat that was untrained,unsocialized,sick,old,injured or just plain unwanted... and they were done,off the hook,just like that. Then it was left to us to heal them,train them and try to find them a home... and to deal with the consequences they created...if we couldn't get them a furever home..
> 
> I cried for everyone of them. I had to focus on the joy of the ones we could help...
> ...


 
Amen!

Rescuer's have hearts of pure gold.

Sheila


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Keeping little Oz and those who rescued and are caring for him in my thoughts and prayers this morning. {{{{}}}}


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Little Oz at the Bridge*

Its with a very sad heart that Bron and I and the Specialist made the decision to let this little boy fly free and is at the Bridge now. 
He continued to have seizure's through the night and this morning despite the phenobarb and valium to try to control it. The Specialist felt it was very likely that he had distemper, that there is no cure for.
So we tried our best for this poor, sweet little one.
You can run and be healthy and happy like a puppy should now Little Oz.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Peace is yours now, baby Oz.*

We tried, little guy. Your struggle is no more. You take pieces of many good hearts with you. Sleep, small angel. 

love Bron.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. rest in peace little one. xxxooo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying:. . . and it was said of some that "they were too good for this earth."
RIP our sweet baby boy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, :smcry:. So sad. Bye little Oz. :crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Baby Oz - you were loved on this earth by all of us and you'll be free of suffering at the bridge. RIP, Baby Oz. :wub::wub: Thank you Bronwyn and Edie for watching over this little guy and doing what's best for him.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So sad. 
Rest in peace, little guy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet precious baby!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Rest in Peace, Baby Oz.

Edie, Bron-God Bless you both for trying to save this little one.

And thank you, for making the hardest, but most humane choice, you could make for him.

I know how much it hurts to do so.

Sheila


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. I wish there was some way to same them all. Thank you for letting this guy 
go with dignity and peace and someone who cared about him.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> :crying:. . . and it was said of some that "they were too good for this earth."
> RIP our sweet baby boy.


This quote had me in tears. So true.

Rest in peace, sweet angel. Our hearts are with you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rest in peace and play at the bridge with gusto!
You were loved and cared for when you needed it most,at the end,surrounded by love,from near and far.
Hugs to all who tired so valiantly to save him.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

so sad. rest in peace little one.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for all you do Edie and Bron, poor sweet Oz. Rest in peace little one. :crying:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sad for little Oz. Rest in peace:smcry:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for giving little Oz the comfort and love at the end. He is running happily at the bridge. He will have a lot of our furbabies to look out for him.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm devastated. And horribly angry at the people who caused him to be so sick in the first place, God help me, I wish them bodily harm. He knew he was loved at the end, RIP, little angel puppy. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Rest in peace sweet little Oz.

Thank you Edie & Bron for all that you did for this sweet little one. My thoughts are also with you, as I can't begin to think how heavy your hearts must be right now.


----------

